# 6900 xt + 5950x and SF750 PSU



## bl1tzk1213g

Planning on building an ITX rig, 6900 xt with 5950x. Will sf750 cut it? No crazy overclocks since its itx. 6900 xt recommends 850


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o1dschoo1

You should be good


----------



## gtz

bl1tzk1213g said:


> Planning on building an ITX rig, 6900 xt with 5950x. Will sf750 cut it? No crazy overclocks since its itx. 6900 xt recommends 850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ran a overclocked shunt modded 2080Ti with a overclocked 3950X at 4.4 on my seasonic 750w unit.

Edit:

Just saw I sold you my X570i Strix a few weeks ago. Hope you like the board.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Hi! Yes the board came in excellent! Just havent tested it out since il still waiting for all my parts to come in.

Yeah ill give sf750 a shot, its platinum rated so hopefully it will be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucdan

It will work fine.

Hastily: 300W GPU + 100W CPU + 100W board and fans in an ITX case with 1 or 2 SSDs. You'll be fine.

I run a RTX 3080 and a 3700X in a x570 gigabyte itx board, with AIO water cooling, using a 650W Corsair gold. No issues.

350W+65+100, basically.

Ideal is 50% load, but their rating is made at 80% load.


----------



## Imglidinhere

bl1tzk1213g said:


> Planning on building an ITX rig, 6900 xt with 5950x. Will sf750 cut it? No crazy overclocks since its itx. 6900 xt recommends 850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Linus' video showed that the 6900XT had some strange power abnormalities and had to swap out their usual 1000w test rig PSU for a more powerful 1300w unit to avoid tripping the overcurrent protection so... you mileage may vary. I wouldn't risk it, because just the CPU and GPU is over half your PSU's rated maximum output and that's assuming TGP for the GPU and max draw for the CPU are never exceeded. Definitely upgrade to a more powerful PSU.

Besides, if you can afford $1800 for TWO parts of your system, you can afford to buy whatever you need. xD


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Imglidinhere said:


> Linus' video showed that the 6900XT had some strange power abnormalities and had to swap out their usual 1000w test rig PSU for a more powerful 1300w unit to avoid tripping the overcurrent protection so... you mileage may vary. I wouldn't risk it, because just the CPU and GPU is over half your PSU's rated maximum output and that's assuming TGP for the GPU and max draw for the CPU are never exceeded. Definitely upgrade to a more powerful PSU.
> 
> Besides, if you can afford $1800 for TWO parts of your system, you can afford to buy whatever you need. xD


Yeah i saw that. Cost isn’t the problem but the size. Currently sf750 is the highest sfx psu, not sfx-l. I do have a 1200 p2 power supply but like i said, I want an ITX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o1dschoo1

bl1tzk1213g said:


> Yeah i saw that. Cost isn’t the problem but the size. Currently sf750 is the highest sfx psu, not sfx-l. I do have a 1200 p2 power supply but like i said, I want an ITX
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda gonna have to give somewhere. Either a bigger case or slower hardware. Try it if you have issues you know what it is.


----------



## Imglidinhere

bl1tzk1213g said:


> Yeah i saw that. Cost isn’t the problem but the size. Currently sf750 is the highest sfx psu, not sfx-l. I do have a 1200 p2 power supply but like i said, I want an ITX
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It also matters what case you're using. Going for a _slightly_ bigger ITX case from the likes of Fractal Design might benefit you there.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Imglidinhere said:


> It also matters what case you're using. Going for a _slightly_ bigger ITX case from the likes of Fractal Design might benefit you there.


I guess I’ll find out . I’ll cram it inside a nrp200 with custom waterloop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstkl1

should be no issue since 3950x with rtx 3080 tuf had no problem with corsair sfx 750 plat


----------



## Jamalsimmons05

bl1tzk1213g said:


> Planning on building an ITX rig, 6900 xt with 5950x. Will sf750 cut it? No crazy overclocks since its itx. 6900 xt recommends 850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bl1tzk1213g said:


> Planning on building an ITX rig, 6900 xt with 5950x. Will sf750 cut it? No crazy overclocks since its itx. 6900 xt recommends 850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any updates?


----------

